# QLD: Going Troppo: Humpy Island camping trip, 100km on AIs



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## scater

Unacceptable Red! More details nownownownow


----------



## wongus

Great read Red.... I'm drooling in anticipation for the next installment...


----------



## andybear

wongus said:


> Great read Red.... I'm drooling in anticipation for the next installment...


Ditto......Double ditto 

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Zed

Terrible.

"So there I was, stumbling to my bed after an evening of debauchery, when all of a sudden I realize I have a naked nubile waiting for me there. Well the next few hours are that of legends..."

But I'll tell that later.
:lol:


----------



## Decay

I don't really want to give too much away for the next installment. Just a few comments to make. Humpy is, as Red mentioned, about 15 km off the coast of Emu Park, yet we clearly clocked up over 100km each. This is a typical decoy by Red, "Ahhh, its only 15 km, it will be a breeze" and like a trevally chasing a shiny object I get suckered in, 15 km becomes 100km, damn it, last time he said "Moreton is ohhhh about 25 km" That trip panned out to over 80 km.... seems I don't learn but all I can say for now is bring on the trips.... they are fantastic! Ohhh, and anybody who's ever tried to keep up with Red, Yep, he did it at full speed ahead! I should be out of physio later this week.

It probably took us about a month to prepare for this trip and I'm not sure I should mention the other people (sorry Andrew and Al) that unfortunately had to drop out in the process for work commitments, but during the preparations I mentioned this trip to some other people and it's amazing, doesn't matter what colour their kayak is, they all turned green when they heard what we were doing.

Back to the action days Red....


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## jayman

awsome read so far guys. I love trips like this cant wait for the rest of the report.

cheers jay


----------



## Zed

Whew, I need a smoke.
I hope you didn't regret releasing the early edible. Hate when that happens.

Waiting on MORE,

Z


----------



## Decay

As you can probably guess, fog was about to be an issue. We were oblivious to it at the time of launch, are heads were foggy with lack of sleep and the sun wasn't really poking it's head through the clouds.


























First real idea of how bad the fog would be was when I logged into Kepple Sands Coast Guard.... something like:
"bla bla, two kayaks heading to Humpy Island"
silence
"did you say two kayak heading to Humpy Island?"
"Affirmative"
"Can you see anything?"
"Yes we have about 5 km vis"
"I can't see the harbour.... and its 50 meters away. You guys are gonna get fit today"

The lady had a good sense of humour which had me chuckling for a while.

When the Tuna struck my mouth was a little slack, Red was in front (gee that's unusual) and I was puffing my lungs out trying to keep up. I was looking at his kayak when I saw the rods bend to almost breaking, one of them almost being pulled out of the holder, his kayak was quickly bias to one side as one fish was obviously applying a lot of pressure, I heard Red yell out "Double" and in that moment I had time to reflect, 4 lures in the water and he gets hook ups on 2 of them, then my kayak takes a surge sideways as I get a strike on my heavier line, I'm reaching for the rod just in time to see, from the corner of my eye, my other lighter rod nearly snap in half and out the back of the yak a massive tuna leaps out of the water about where I imagine the second lure was. Luckily or unluckily the second tuna did not hook up and I battled the first. The kayaks were heavy with gear, not even space for a 5 cent coin in my hull, yet the tuna swung my kayak around and had its way with me while I settled in for what I imagined was going to be a protracted battle. I tried to keep it on my port side while I took short breaks to reach out and reel my other line in and was fortunate enough to see my lure come out of the water just as my tuna zipped under the kayak and I started to do battle out past the outrigger with the fish taking line under the yak, he was deep and the thought of fowling my mirage or dagger board didn't cross my mind, not that I would have been able to do anything about that, my hands were full and I was just holding on at this stage, the tuna was calling all the shots at this stage. Eventually I started getting the upper hand and got him under control and brought him back to the port side, there was no way I could have moved to the starboard side, the fish was pulling too hard to maneuver my rod around my mast. I was also getting tried, I was puffed before the fish struck now I was exhausted. Eventually he yielded and started to circle under the yak, deadly head tugs, which usually are associate with hooks coming free. But I thought I had won, there were the occasional runs that had me hopping over the boat to manage the situation and then the head came out of the water, a bit more maneuvering and I had the fish pliers onto him up on the tramp for a quick measure and quote, he came in at 77 cm, weight in my hands, felt marginally under 1 tonne! my arms were about to drop off. A happy snap courtesy of Red (thank you), hooks out and safely back in the water. Stunned it sank into the depths, 2 meters, 5 meters, then I realised how clear the water was, ~ 7 meters and a flick from the tail, a small trail of blood from outside the gill and he shoot off to the South-East.

I looked at Red with a big smile, he cussed back at me and I realised his anguish.

A quick look around to get my bearings and I realised the fog was settling. We could no longer see the mainland....


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## sbd

Take the afternoon off boys, we need the rest of this report. Lovin' it so far...


----------



## perk

This is an awesome report so far fellas. Cannot wait for more.


----------



## madfishman

sbd said:


> Take the afternoon off boys, we need the rest of this report. Lovin' it so far...


ditto that.


----------



## Zed

YES!
Loving the tag-team effort on the report. Really gives a feel of multiple experiences through multiple eyes.


----------



## Guest

I'm drooling. When's the rest of it coming!!!


----------



## Decay

Red decided to go for a snorkel on the reef, I thought I would do a recon of the island to see what was out there. It looked sooooo fishy, I was going to blitz and come home with a tonne of fish while Red was going to poke one or two fish with a blunt pole. He he he he, so I snuck off, first to the South where the reef looked very promising and I fished the bottom, sorry, correction, I put a soft plastic on the bottom and bounced it around and it was left there undisturbed. After 15 min of that I got the message and started trolling, first counter-clock wise around the island. 








I scoped out some bommies for tomorrow's trip, some drop offs and even spotted a small whale but couldn't identify the species. 
I went round the island without being disturbed by a single fish, saw Red snorkelling and he told me about all the fish on the reef, so I decided to try and run him over with the AI but he was too quick and I gave up and decided to troll the island clockwise this time








Damn, nothing again except to say that the island was spectacular, such rich colours that I'm sure you can see in the photos posted above. So many structures that should have held abundant fish, but for me&#8230; nothing. As mentioned above, I got back to the camp site to find Red rummaging through our trashed supplies to see what the crows had left us&#8230;.. I wasn't a happy camper! :evil: I let out a few Arrrrrkks myself! Then Red showed me that he had indeed scored more fish than me with his blunt pole, damn!  
Now this is where my story differs from Red, we ate those pesky leather jackets for lunch! Not dinner. Well not so pesky, they tasted pretty damn fine&#8230;. Better if I'd caught them but I digress. In shear frustration I grabbed my 4 kg line and threw on an ecogear blade and started spinning, flicking right in front of the tent. First cast and I landed a bar tailed flat head, I was surprised as! but tried to look very casual, threw it at Red and said "in a mango and coconut sauce please." :-D 
I could see now that Red was clearly out classed and as it should be, he obediently filleted it (teaching me how that tricky job is done) and cooked it in a Mango and coconut sauce and it was YUMMMMMMMMY!!! While he wasn't looking I tried to get another fish but failed miserably so continued with the pretense that one cast was all that was required!

That night I hauled the kayak back to the water and went squid fishing but they eluded me.

8:00pm and we were trashed and we went to bed.

The next morning I woke to the sound of those thieving crows cackling at me. I flew out of bed scared that Red was already on the water but the sounds of a huge grizzly bear coming from a yellow tent reassured me that he was indeed still in a deep stupor. I snuck to my yak, took my 4kg line again, still armed with the blade and cast, BANG, first cast and I was grinning, line spooling out all over the reef, rod bent in two, watching my line going out to the reef I had that sinking feeling, I'm going to get cut off on the coral and there's nothing I can do &#8230;. Zzzzzz. Then the reprieve and I start recovering line&#8230;. some silver&#8230; finally a trevally a tea-leaf of brassy trevally








Best to kick a man while he's down (especially when he's as big as Red) so I raced up to the tents errrrr walked casually up to the tent through it into the yellow tent and said "breakfast please".  Strangely enough it came flying back out with a "eat cereal". :? Damn, so I threw the trevally back so it could fight another day and ate cereal and prepared for the rest of the day.

We decided to do a little walk along the beach that morning flicking various lures into the water and caught a variety of rock cod and reef fish. Red was seeking retribution and secured another tea-leaf trevally. We looked at each other and in unison said "fancy some sashimi?" So Red prepared some sashimi and it was AWEFUL, both of us struggling to get it down. Out came a pan with Red saying "Those thieving crows left a satchel from one of your noodle packets, I think it is soy sauce", we both looked at the Korean encryptions and decided that anything was an improvement. It turned out to be braised beef in some sauce, Red mixed it in with the trevally and I nearly threw up. I couldn't believe he was seriously cooking this. Then the crows reminded me we were short on food and I took a bite&#8230; not bad at all, we both devoured it in a flash, I'm not sure if it was that I was hungry or not but I remember thinking I could do that again.









We then prepared for a day of fishing&#8230;.


----------



## theclick

Nice going guys!

Ya should have let me know you were coming up, could have caught up with you for a quick paddle. I havnt made it out to humpy island yet, but it looks a great place!. Nice going on the tuna.

There have been a few school macs around aswell at the moment off ironpot.


----------



## ant

Well done fellas good read   
cheers
Ant


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## seawind

Wonderful report so far, looking forward to the remainder.


----------



## Big D

Replying to this thread because I can't stand the thought of not being notified when the next installment is posted! Good on you topic reply notification!


----------



## GregL

Awesome stuff dudes. Great trip and a great read!
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Alby

Keep it rolling guys. A great read, refreshing, great banter, great photos.......and lets face it...........we all want to do at least one trip like that at some stage.
Not often I read every word of a trip report these days, but yours held my interest all the way, and like many others, I'm anxiously awaiting more.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## paffoh

Remind me why you always have fished with the relatively inexpensive gear?

Ah yes, nevermind...

Awesome guys!


----------



## Zed

Could a mackerel or a wahoo do that? Or was that a reef shark maybe? 
Don't leave any dangly downers.

This report is way better than anything on the tV.


----------



## andybear

Fantastic report...

That chomped lure......amazing....too hard to fix. Under the right circumstances a real winner. Perhaps a diver with a pair of bolt cutters?

Cheers Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## grinner

INSPIRATIONAL EFFORT,

boys a serious question,
greg l rode his pushy around australia. when do you think someone will sail and AI around australia.

how many miles a day do you think you could cover given average winds.
would it be logistically possible.
i think the coastline is 12,000 miles.

maybe just a trip to cairns exploring the reef as a warm up :lol: :lol:

would you feel safe going to lady musgarve or lady elliott in an AI

interested in your thoughts.
is there a potential for breakdown and disaster and what spares would you carry.

marvellous trip, where to next.


----------



## scater

To go straight through a lure like that, I think it had to be a wahoo or spaniard, a shark would have caused more commotion on red's end because it lacks the cutting teeth of the razor gang.


----------



## Davey G

jealous? who us?

nah, not bloody much...


----------



## wopfish

more more more !!! A boys own adventure indeed !


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## scater

An awesome trip boys, I can only imagine what it would be like during high season when the fish are really about. Thanks heaps for the very entertaining reports! I've abandoned all pretence of not wanting an AI and am now just searching for a suitable bank to rob. In reference to your worries about catastrophic hull damage red, would the outriggers keep the whole contraption afloat if the adventure filled with water?


----------



## DougOut

A far better tale then some of the "reality" doco's we all view.
Plus, you've genuinely shown what can be easily achieved on one/two of those machines.
Nice work men 8)


----------



## Dodge

Red and Derek what a great adventure and an enjoyable read, and can easily understand why a re run would be something for the future.

Have been on tenterhooks waiting for the continuing story to evolve, and glad it was such a good and safe experience.


----------



## Ranger

DougOut said:


> A far better tale then some of the "reality" doco's we all view.


But what a reality show this one would make! Two tribes and their kayaks touring deserted islands and surviving on their wits! :lol:


----------



## Decay

Sorry guys for the delays in my section of the report.

Gotta comment on Red's "chomped" lure, sometimes he's so self-centered, he didn't mention that I also got some scratches on my Rapala!

The last day certainly produced the most numbers of fish but I want to just take a step back and acknowledge a local Brisbane person, Daniel Watters, who is starting to produce lures locally, he gave me one to try which I did on the previous day. It's a good lure and it landed me heaps of Rock Cod and Pike like this one with the lure still attached.








I would like to show a picture of a decent sized Coral trout that it landed as well but unfortunately it flipped off my tramp before I could get a photo  , anyway, I hope to review his lures under better circumstances another time, they are definitely worth a try

Back to the return trip to the mainland, I actually managed my first Bonito on the way to Pelican rock so I was already primed and knew that they were taking mad mullet lures. But have a look at these damned puffer fish that slimed my kayak before we got stuck into the Bonito closer to Emu Park. These fellas will chew on your hard body lures and break them up like tooth picks..... and then slime your kayak.








I caught 1 of these lure-crunching puffers, released it, grabbed a sponged and wiped the slime off my tramps, set my rods and got a double of the buggers and they slimed both tramps! Had to spend 5 min cleaning them knowing that I couldn't drive back to Brisbane with the smell of Red and slimy tramps all in the same car!!!! :shock:

OK, back to real fish, here's the little spotty we got about 6 km South of Emu Park








It looks a bit bloody here but was returned safely to the water and swam off.

Then it was shortly after that we finally zeroed into the bait fish and got the hang of picking up the Bonito. I racked up 5 in those last few passes before we had to end the trip.









The missus loves these fish and really appreciated them.... maybe as much as I did catching them. 

Definitely a trip to be done again, Red is a great person to travel with ... hope we can organise another trip soon.


----------



## JD

Nice one Red


----------



## scater

How did you guys prepare the bonito, sashimi?


----------



## murd

Great report of what seemed like a fun adventure for the boys! Reminded me of a trip some 18 years ago when I wanted to paddle my tiny green SIK (the one in my Gulf of Carpentaria trips) from Emu Park to Keppel and the authorities wouldn't let me because of the distance and the fact a Cyclone was coming. So, I loaded it onto the tourist transport boat (under much protest from the captain) and made them take me across where I camped and yak fished for the next week. The cyclone did come so it was too rough to venture far offshore but a great time was had before I got the same boat to take me back.


----------



## Southerly

Great and well written story gents, loved the installments. Just the thing for Syndey in August, there is a reason all the trip reports at the moment are from QLD.

David


----------



## Squidder

Great reading fellas and what an adventure, makes me rue the southern winter even more :twisted:

Are those bonito the watsons leaping kind or the other ones?


----------



## koich

awesomeness


----------



## yaktopia

That is simply amazing stuff! Brilliant trip and fantastic pics!


----------



## dru

Really exiting to see these reports. Well done boys.

I can't help think that the Barrier Reef has hardly been touched - as far as yakking goes. Simply Fantastic.


----------



## paulo

Awesome read and adventure Derek and Red.
You gotta love the AI for its touring ability. Seven days in the yak just doesn't seem long enough on the sail home.
Im inspired to get away again real soon.

Good to see you land that big one you've been chasing, Derek.


----------



## Zed

> Are those bonito the watsons leaping kind or the other ones?


Looks like WLB to me.

I can't express how envious I am. Thanks for putting it up!

Z


----------



## bushwoodboy

Well done boys. Great trip & thank you for the fantastic report.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## Decay

scater said:


> How did you guys prepare the bonito, sashimi?


I've prepared these sashimi style in the past and along with blue fin trevally make some of the best sashimi I've tasted.... mmmmm skip jack is pretty good too... don't start me.... just keep me away from tea-leaf trevally
Anyway, this time they got the Italian "arosto" treatment ... well sort of, we wrapped them in Alfoil with some salt and olive oil and put them on the grill section of the BBQ with the hood down. They came out as tender as can be.


----------



## Roo1

Fantastic adventure, Fantastic read. That first tuna doesn't know how lucky he was, Derek releasing a tuna, not too many that submit to Derek don't feel the cold hard surface of the dinner plate. Sounds like a great time was had by both, although when I saw how windless the first day was, I couldn't help but feel for you Derek, knowing what a machine Red is on those pedals.



RedPhoenix said:


> Derek's a bit snowed under at work I reckon; so I'll answer a few questions along the way.


Snowed under, more like recovering I would suggest. Great report guys

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Great trip Fellas. 100kms? is that all Red? I think you need to really make Derek suffer next time. ;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G

Squidder said:


> Are those bonito the watsons leaping kind


Yep, WLB have spots on the upper body and stripes down low whereas your stock standard Bonito has only stripes.


----------



## gcfisho

Every kayak fishers dream trip , well done guys on an awesome report and pics .


----------



## Ado

What can I say. Brilliant! Simply brilliant! The inspiration, the adventure, the wilderness, the fishing, the photos, the report. I'm green in so many ways. Really well done to both of you. My adventure centre is buzzing. Maybe I'll set up my one man tent in the backyard in tonight's blizzard and eat some rehydrated food and scroggin  .


----------

